# Refrigerator compressor creating oil mist



## yenice (3 mo ago)

I want to use a refrigerator compressor for creating vacuum. My compressor uses oil and positive pressure pipe blows air mixed with oil mist. If I want to use it indoors, how can I filter this oil mist from the blown air, so that my room is not contaminated with oil? One way is to use a pipe from the pump to outside but I want to use a filter. Is there a way? If there is a filter type, please give me a link so that I know how to proceed. Thanks


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

you need an oil trap.
why not buy a vac pump for hvac?
these days they are not that much money.


----------

